
Time to End Monetary Central Planning - timtas
http://www.cobdencentre.org/2015/10/time-to-end-monetary-central-planning/
======
informatimago
Definitely. A better system would be that of free currencies.

[http://www.creationmonetaire.info/2012/11/theorie-
relative-d...](http://www.creationmonetaire.info/2012/11/theorie-relative-de-
la-monnaie-2-718.html)

A summary: ftp://ftp.informatimago.com/users/pjb/books/LateXTRM-en.pdf

------
timtas
This is a pretty good introduction to the Austrian School's criticism of
central banking. Seems to me it's getting harder and harder to ignore.

